

The 2003 BK2CVS Linux backdoor - syncsynchalt
http://lkml.iu.edu//hypermail/linux/kernel/0311.0/0621.html

======
syncsynchalt
EDIT: Here is the smoking gun -
[http://lkml.iu.edu//hypermail/linux/kernel/0311.0/0633.html](http://lkml.iu.edu//hypermail/linux/kernel/0311.0/0633.html)

I submitted this because I thought it was interesting in light of the NSA
reveals of the past year.

Was the culprit ever found?

